# WorldMark Questions



## MattnTricia (Jul 29, 2006)

II is no longer affiliated with WorldMark/Trendwest.  Is that correct?  Has that changed the ability to trade with II?

Does a membership to RCI come with you worldmark membership or is that something seperate as well.

Can anyone comment on bonus time availability at California / Oregon Resorts?

We live in California and would love to be able to go for 3 day weekends at the last minute.


----------



## RichM (Jul 29, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> II is no longer affiliated with WorldMark/Trendwest.  Is that correct?  Has that changed the ability to trade with II?



Not true.  The only change is that none of the newer resorts will be traded with II, only RCI.  WM owners are constantly posting successful II trades for as little as 4,000 or 5,000 credits.



			
				mattnday said:
			
		

> Does a membership to RCI come with you worldmark membership or is that something seperate as well.



If you buy from the developer, I believe they pay your first year



			
				mattnday said:
			
		

> Can anyone comment on bonus time availability at California / Oregon Resorts?



Depends on when/where you want to go.. High season, weekends at popular resorts - probably not going to happen.

Currently, there's one Friday in a Big Bear Studio, one Friday in a 3BR SN unit or 2BR Queen in Indio and a whole Sat through Fri in a 2BR in Palm Springs (probably a cancellation).  That's it for Bonus Time in So Cal resorts through 8/18

There's a 2BR weekend at Bass Lake and a Friday in a Studio Hotel Unit or 1BR Hotel LDL Unit in San Francisco in Northern Cal.

No Fridays or Saturdays at any Oregon resorts currently available through 8/18.

Bonus Time availability can change often due to cancellations, though, but this availability is typical for the summer.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------

